# Easter holiday - What should i do



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

I've been thinking about either renting a canal boat for a week, but I dont know where to do it (midlands? Or my mum suggested yorkshire, although I didnt think there were many canals up there).....

Or inspired by the 25 abandoned monuments of yugoslavia post I once saw on here, whether or not to go to a country looking for hidden gems like that with my camera?

Has anyone got any recomendations? i.e. where to go, companies to go with etc

 Im looking for cheap and cheerful as my trip last year was iceland which nearly broke the bank... Ideally less than £700 (i know a canal boat rental is £535 hence i've chosen the cut off at £700)

I'd probably be doing them on my own, although a freind says she fancies the week on the canal boat which would make life a bit more affordable


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2011)

sim667 said:


> although a freind says she fancies the week on the canal boat which would make life a bit more affordable



Bone her


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

If only she'd give me a chance


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

sim667 said:


> I've been thinking about either renting a canal boat for a week, but I dont know where to do it (midlands? Or my mum suggested yorkshire, although I didnt think there were many canals up there).....


Unless you really enjoy working the locks, don't do this in a hilly area.  Especially not the Grand Union Canal through southern Hertfordshire - don't ask how I know


----------



## sim667 (Oct 31, 2011)

What are the midlands like?

I dont know where's hilly or flat lol


----------



## Greebo (Oct 31, 2011)

OS maps should list the canal locks (most of them are named) - the closer together they are, the harder work your break will probably be.  OTOH if you were after improving core strength & arms...


----------



## TruXta (Oct 31, 2011)

Goodness, some people do plan ahead.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah gotta have something to look forward to


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 8, 2011)

Kennet & Avon


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 8, 2011)

Get a cruiser on the Norfolk Broads - loads bigger boats than canals, loads more space, pubs everywhere, no locks. Awesome holiday, done it before myself.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 8, 2011)

I really wanna go on a canal boat though.......the broads dont interest me much, and I already know norfolk very well


----------



## Mapped (Nov 8, 2011)

Norfolk -  a beautiful part of the world that I avoid like the fucking plague. I still have to go there at least once a year though.

I've done barging once and we started somewhere west of London and went through London on the Regent's canal, we went through the middle of London zoo on our barge


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 8, 2011)

If you want to go canalling might be worth pming fractionMan, pinkmonkey and Boatie Bird. They will have insider knowledge I think.

I would probably go to eastern Europe, there is some immense architecture there(if that's your thing) and I think it'd still be cheap compared to here and I'm not aware of any of the ee countries heading rapidly for bankruptcy(which may affect services like public transport)
Probably worth checking exchange rates for the next few weeks to see what the £ is doing compared to other currencies.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 10, 2011)

you'll have trouble convincing a uk firm to hire to you alone - they usually want a minimum of two people. If you want  a cheaper deal, ebay is the place to look coz hire firms put spare weeks rentals and cancellations on there. Sometimes hotel boats ask for extra help on twitter -its free and you get fed - I'll look up their accounts to add


----------



## sim667 (Nov 11, 2011)

That would be amazing pm!!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Nov 17, 2011)

Follow them here http://twitter.com/#!/hotelboats infact if they need help, they'll pay you for the week, feed you and pay your travel expenses!


----------



## sim667 (Nov 17, 2011)

Ta


----------



## sim667 (Nov 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if they'll expect you to have experience of canal boats before renting?

Im qualified to RYA level 2 powerboat, and have sailed for years, but I dont think that'll help me out much.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 15, 2012)

So im looking at easter hols again so I can start saving up....... probably on me own and looking for suggestions.

I quite fancy vietnam or the pharoah islands, but really dont know much about either? Anyone got any suggestions.

There was someone who was thinking of coming 'nam with me, but because im rubbish at piecing all the info i had together was looking for a tour, but they said they dont do tours. So back to meself again


----------

